# Please help, need some advice for suspected fin rot.



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I noticed two of my corys have a sections of fin/tail missing. One is missing a strip on his tail and another is missing a chunk on his dorsal fin, this one has also been lying still(more than usual). Firstly, Does this sound like fin rot? How should I go by treating this?


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

Would I get a reply if I said I was pis*ed at petco?  Just Joking, I know no one around here has never heard of fin rot- let alone treated it...  Ok, well I'll go ask around some where else


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I know how you feel about not getting answers...

I've never dealt with finrot so I can't help you there. Are you sure their not getting nipped by a tankmate? A couple of my cories got mauled by the pleco i had and got some ragged fins.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Could be tail rot, could be they're fighting. Do you have any algae eaters? Lashalove's right, I heard that Chinese algae eaters get territorial & nippy when they get older and so do plecos....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its not finrot. Doesn't fall in the normal pattern. Something took a chunk out of his/her tail(s). It can lead to finrot though. Just keep the water clean and if you like, add some melafix.


----------

